
Show HN: Plato (YC W16) Elevate – 500+ curated resources for engineering leaders - qhoang09
https://elevate.platohq.com
======
qhoang09
Hi!

I'm Quang, cofounder and CEO of Plato. At Plato, we're on a mission to help
engineers become great engineering leaders. We're building a community of the
best Engineering Leaders to help you find the perfect mentor and the perfect
resources to become a better leader and make you and your team more productive
and happy.

After thousands of calls that happened in our platform, hundreds of
Engineering Managers met, tens of event participated and organized, we're
putting together this collection of 500 resources (stories, blog, videos) on
Engineering and Product Management.

In our beginnings, we made quite a lot of mistakes because we didn't have
access to such resources. We want Plato Elevate to become the go-to place for
engineers who want to become better leaders.

Looking forward to receiving your feedback!

Thanks, HN community!

